# S-Chassis Member's Rides!



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*The purpose of this thread is for you to show off pictures/videos of your 240sx,(RWD)200sx ,180sx, Silvia, etc; Also feel free to tell us a little something about your car. Please do not post any Vehicles/Parts For Sale. I know we have a members ride section elsewhere but I thought I'd create one for S chassis only. Feel free to update as you go along and keep comments to a minimum. OT posts will of course be deleted.*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------





I'll start it off with what I have so far. Car is a 1989 240sx that I purchased not running for $150 w/ clean title.









After it sat in my driveway for a few months It was decided that it was going to recieve one of the first few right hand drive conversions. But i was also going to be putting in a skyline motor so two clips were sourced and the project began. Shortly thereafter this is what became of alot of hard work.


















Then came time to upgrade so I threw in a Apex'i Power FC and a New T4 turbo among other things:





























YOUR TURN......


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Alright august of 05 i came across a 92 coupe on here lol and so i checked it out and this is what i payed 500 bucks for










then i had a little bit of an oval wear in one of the cylinders causing the car to lose compression in one cylinder so this insued



















and now currently i'm at this stage of the car










the block and head of the motor is going to a machinist next week and then i'll start the reassembly of the block and get to work on the body.

Don

clicky here to view all of the progress


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Paid $2450 almost 2 years ago, 1991, 161,000 miles. Believe it or not that's one of the best deals I could find in my area. Pretty good exterior except a dent on the driverside door and clean interior except a hole in the carpet beneath the gas pedal. Almost 12,000 miles later still running fine. Since then it's gotten 300zx front brakes, 300zx brake master cylinder, front/rear strut bars, f/r SS brake lines. f/r sway bars, AIV removed, clutch loop removed, replaced PS lines and clutch master cylinder. Future plans are HICAS eliminator and suspension(probably Koni Yellows and Ground Control) and probably ka-t in a year or two.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

87 200SX XE, SR20DE engine.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

1989 240SX. Spun bearings and hit catastrophic timing chain disaster with 93,000 miles. I will never go back to KA24E.








Swapped a 1997 S14 KA24DE.








S13 KA24DE harness, distributor, ECU, external ignition coil. 550cc galley injectors, Z32 TT fuel pump and filter, GTR 90mm MAFS, .50/.70 T3/T04E on top mount manifold, Tial 38mm external wastegate, 3" custom FMIC piping, big ol' FMIC, Greddy Type-S BOV, Apexi SAFC-II fuel management, 3" direct exhaust.
















Short throw shifter, S13 transmission with stage 1 race clutch, 1995 Infiniti J30 VLSD, 2" spring drop, S13 hatch without spoiler.








4 colors of primer/paint. Paint is obviously a low priority for a starving college student. Some day I will paint it, after suspension and brakes.








Finally, the interior. Momo steering wheel from Japan, brushed aluminum bezel, boost and A/F gauges on pillar. SAFC-II chilling below a Pionner 6cd changer. 20gb multimedia MP3, 1300 watts across 2 amps, 5 channels. Race harnesses on the stock seats.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

My current S13...















Picked it up April fools day in 2005, w/ an automatic transmission and the cleanest interior Ive seen in a 240SX. It didnt have a clue what it was in for...

I drove it for 2 month w/ the auto and then I decided it was time for me to start shifting gears again. I pulled almost everything off the hatch I had before it.









After I got all the little OE parts and the new clutch and transmission mount in, me and a friend quickly went to work and a day later it was a manual... then I started having problems with bad vibrations and such so I yanked the trans out 4 times, snapped a flywheel bolt in the crank, drilled it out, retapped it, replaced the flywheel with a Fidanza unit and it was all good. This all occurred over a course of 4 months. few months later, after a drifting even, the rear wheel falls off out of nowhere and I convert the rear hubs to 5 lug thanks to a wrecked S14 kouki at my favorite junkyard.
















And just a month ago, I ran the front end over a raised concrete guard snapping my tension rod and bending the control arm on the passenger side. It now has Nismo tension Rods adn Im ordering the new control arm thursday. 

















And heres a few random images....









































































^ those I found on Yahoo Auction Japan... almost bought em to hang on my shelf in the garage.

Oh, BTW, im not a shitty driver, I just cant afford to replace my tires as often as I burn em.


----------



## jrivera (Aug 16, 2006)




----------

